# Cube Writing



## JTW2007 (Dec 8, 2009)

Strange question, but does anyone know of a systematic way to determine if a word can be spelled on a 5x5? I'm having trouble figuring it out.


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Dec 8, 2009)

i don't really understand your question, or i might try to answer


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 8, 2009)

Wouldn't the centers screw up the result?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 8, 2009)

CubeNoob1668 said:


> i don't really understand your question, or i might try to answer



Do you know of a way to determine if a word can be spelled on a 5x5 with one letter per face without spending a lot of time actually trying to do it?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 8, 2009)

If you're only using centers: Check if you can form the letters using the same center piece types (and if middle centers work out)?


----------



## vgbjason (Dec 8, 2009)

well, i don't know. . .you can spell "hi" on a 3x3
but i don't know that you could make any super complex letters on a 5x5. and all your words would have to be 2-3 letters or palindromes, because the letter would have to be mirrored on opposing sides.

probably semi-possible, i guess


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 8, 2009)

vgbjason said:


> all your words would have to be 2-3 letters or palindromes, because the letter would have to be mirrored on opposing sides.



I don't think so. 

@Lucas: That was the kind of answer I was looking for, but unfortunately I'm not just using centers.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, I thought you meant writing out a story or something on the stickers and then solving it and finding out what it said. Nevermind.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 8, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Oh, I thought you meant writing out a story or something on the stickers and then solving it and finding out what it said. Nevermind.



Now THAT I gotta see!!


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 8, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Oh, I thought you meant writing out a story or something on the stickers and then solving it and finding out what it said. Nevermind.



Stop inspiring me to ruin a cube with a sharpie so I can try to do this.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I thought you meant writing out a story or something on the stickers and then solving it and finding out what it said. Nevermind.
> ...





~Phoenix Death~ said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I thought you meant writing out a story or something on the stickers and then solving it and finding out what it said. Nevermind.
> ...



You could send secure messages between cubers.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 8, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I always put a little piece of paper on the inside of an edge piece simply for the fact that if any cuber finds my cube and disassembles it, they'd know where to send it to XD.

Also, find a font which uses letters from 3x3 blocks.
The optimal thing would be to use the centres on a V7.

EDIT: Like this font: http://www.dafont.com/5x5-dots.font


----------



## Caedus (Dec 8, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Hey! I do that too. I write little random notes and stick them under caps. Kinda like a time capsule.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 8, 2009)

Try the following URL if you have a V-cube 7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYH78zX-9AQ

If you have a 5x5 cube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeDOLhRDgIM

More patterns and letter making Youtube videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TPTidbj854

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AbVbhfSHl8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwI54mBxKz8


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 8, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Try the following URL if you have a V-cube 7
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYH78zX-9AQ
> 
> ...



I meant writing a word on only one 5x5 (with all letters formed simultaneously), but thanks.


----------



## Logan (Dec 8, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Try the following URL if you have a V-cube 7
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYH78zX-9AQ
> 
> ...




Whitney, will you go to stake prom with me?

I have no life...


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


>



Still not exactly what I was looking for, but very cool, nonetheless.


----------

